# Sad Story - Reminder of Heat/Humidity



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I get emails from PetPlace and today's was very sad. Thought I would pass along as a reminder.

Unfortunately sometimes we learn lessons the hard way...

Nyleen Mullally, one of our Petplace subscribers, learned a very hard lesson about caring for her dogs. Nyleen wanted me to share her story hoping that everyone that read her story will avoid the pain of this type of situation.

Here is Nyleen's story.

Spencer and Sophie were Nyleen's traveling companions on countless road trips over the years and were like children to her. They even took the overnight ferry once with her, crossing over to Newfoundland. She smiles thinking about how the border guard said that Spencer looked slightly suspicious and he might need to be frisked and then winked.

Nyleen was no stranger to traveling with dogs. She had shown dogs in her youth. So she was used to taking dogs on road trips with crates and bottled water. She understood how to keep dogs comfortable no matter where they were going or how they were getting there. She had traveled with her dogs for years across the country and back many times. She never imagined losing them.

She always avoided traveling alone in the hot summer months, but this one particular trip was business. After spending a week in Philadelphia, where the dogs had stayed in the air-conditioned hotel room, it was time to move on. She headed for home driving down the coast to Virginia and stopped in Delaware. Nyleen thought she would spend some time sightseeing and because she couldn't take the dogs with her, left them crated in the car. It was overcast outside and not hot, but Nyleen put a fan on her dogs and cracked the windows. When she returned, both Spencer and Sophie were both dead!

Nyleen couldn't understand what happened. She was no novice and the weather was fine. She got her answer at the vet's office. The high humidity in the area was especially dangerous. Even if it wasn't especially hot outside, the humidity could get high enough to create conditions in a car where animals suffocate.

Take a moment to learn how to prevent heat stroke. We have an excellent article by Dr. Debra Primovic about heat stroke in dogs. To read the article go to: petplace.com/dogs/heat-stroke/page1.aspx.

It's a horrible way to learn this lesson. Nyleen doesn't think she'll ever get over it. She hopes at least that everyone will read her story and not have to learn the hard way. She pleads, "Never, ever, for any reason or any length of time, leave your dog in the car."

Thanks for sharing Nyleen and for wanting to help other Petplace subscribers. We are sorry for your loss.

Until next time...

Dr. Jon

P.S. Another tip for protecting your dog is exercise early or late in the day and NEVER leave them in the car. It may still be a bit cold where you live, but temperatures will begin to warm up in the next few weeks. Learn how to protect your dogs from heat stroke. Take a few moments to learn about how to prevent heat stroke:

To read the full article on heat stroke go to: petplace.com/dogs/heat-stroke/page1.aspx.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how terrible. We don't get much humidity out here, but as of last year, California has a law making it illegal to leave a dog in a car at any time. Technically, the bill says that it is illegal to leave a dog in a car in any way that could endanger it, but it includes so many options that the general premise is that leaving your dog in a car unattended for any length of time _is_ endangering it.

(SB 1806 makes it a crime for a person to leave a pet unattended in a vehicle in a way that endangers the well-being of the animal due to heat, cold, lack of adequate ventilation, or lack of food or water, or other circumstances that could reasonably be expected to cause suffering or death.)

Our law also gives any peace officer or animal control officer the right to take your dog from your car. It isn't stated in the bill, but I've read that any animal lover (including an activist) who wants to break your window to help the dog can get away with it too, in the name of helping the dog.

SB 1806 is all about the dogs to a somewhat extreme measure, but I think it is a much better alternative than what happened to the dogs in your story. That's so sad. Most people don't realize how quickly situations can escalate in a car, even with windows cracked open.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This is such a sad story. It is tragic that this happens even when you dont expect it (ie the weather wasnt that hot). I always sit in the car with mine and make DH go run into the store etc while we hang out. 

Thanks for reminding us of this.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What an awful thing. This brings up a very timely question for me.... I'm going on vacation soon with the dogs. When we're travelling, there are going to be times I have to leave them in the car - when I need to go into a store, restroom, etc. What do I do?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read this sad situation----

That must of just been dreadful for that lady.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there something wrong with me or does anyone else find it strange that someone would choose to go *sightseeing* while leaving their dogs crated in a car. It strikes me as very odd. It's one thing to run a quick errand if you have no other choice, but this is bizarre in my book.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jill in Mich said:


> What an awful thing. This brings up a very timely question for me.... I'm going on vacation soon with the dogs. When we're travelling, there are going to be times I have to leave them in the car - when I need to go into a store, restroom, etc. What do I do?


Jill, when I'm traveling with someone one of us will stay in the car or with the car. When I'm traveling alone with dogs by car, I take a stroller with me. I can take them into most places with me that way.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jill, when I'm traveling with someone one of us will stay in the car or with the car. When I'm traveling alone with dogs by car, I take a stroller with me. I can take them into most places with me that way.


Great minds think alike! That's exactly what I was going to suggest, Kimberly:biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly & Leslie,

Looks like I'll be shopping for a stroller this weekend!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill~ Don't know how soon you'll need it but, here's where I bought mine. They have a good selection and great prices!

Discountramps.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A stroller makes everything so much easier! If you are going into a place that you think might mind (e.g. restaurant), keep a baby blanket with you too. You can just toss it over the mesh screen in the front and most people assume it is a baby inside.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> A stroller makes everything so much easier! If you are going into a place that you think might mind (e.g. restaurant), keep a baby blanket with you too. You can just toss it over the mesh screen in the front and most people assume it is a baby inside.


Won't they be surprised when my "baby" woofs!

The blanket is a great idea. Thanks!!! I'm going to try and get the stroller before I leave next week so they can get used to it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sad story but good reminder for all of us who travel with our kids frequently.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Won't they be surprised when my "baby" woofs!
> 
> The blanket is a great idea. Thanks!!! I'm going to try and get the stroller before I leave next week so they can get used to it.


Jill, 
The Pet Smart near me has a stroller... post some pics of Cody and Tess riding in style!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great idea, Kimberly! The baby blanket would be a must though....my guys are so crazy though, they'd be barking and panting like crazy underneath!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sad story...*

How tragic for her.

I also live in California and realized I couldn't leave the dogs in the car to get coffee. It is illegal now also to tie them up outside...which I would never do. So I realized I didn't need the coffee.

I went home and let them in and then walked to the 7-11 to get the coffee. My credit card melted while I was at work, that is how hot is gets in the car...and it isn't hot at all near the beach...except inside the car.


----------

